# Fluted Columns



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

I got some questions about how I did the fluted columns for my gun cabinet build. Hopefully the method will be of use to others.
It's a simple sled to run against the fence on my router table.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

It needs to be flat, rigid, and straight on the side that rides the fence. The thickness of the bottom on mine is 3/8" and it worked fine. I suspect 1/4" would as well. The arches are for rigidity and also provide hand holds. The slot in the bottom was cut on the table saw.
It extends about 1/2" under the pivot blocks.

The blank for the columns is made from 2 pieces glued together with paper in between. I used 2 layers of paper. The column will be spilt lengthwise on this glue line. I have no pics of the column glue up; these are of the caps glued and split. Same process.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

I let the glue dry over night on the cylinder blank. Mark center points on both ends and turn it round. Just for safety sake I wrapped some tape about 2" back from the tail stock end and then turned it round first. I taped the turned part tightly and finished the rest. Trimmed it to finished length.

A hole for pivot points is drilled into both ends. I used 1/4"-20 bolts in the end blocks for pivots. To keep the work from rotating as it is machined the tail end block has a T-nut installed with a sharpened bolt threaded through it. The v notch is the alignment point for locating the center of the flutes.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

The knob on it makes it easy tighten, pinning the column in place. The pivot blocks are snug against both ends of the blank. Covering the inside face with plastic packaging tape makes rotating the cylinder easier. 

After one of my recurring battles with SketchUp I managed to print out a pattern to locate the flutes and glued it to the tail end of the blank.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

The 2 missing "v" spots were lines on the center of the blank where it will be split.
No flutes there. (Jim proofing)
The red point is start position. 

Start and stop points for the router bit had to be set in from both ends or the sled base would be cut in half lengthwise. The fence is set with the router bit to be under the center line of the cylinder. With the sled in place I can

 set the flip stop for the start point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

A fun solution to locate the end of the sled travel came to mind. A stop block on a pivot attached to the top rail of the fence. With the sled in the finish position the wide part of the pivot is set against the second arch, and the pivot point is tightened. It has a nut to tighten it to the fence and the black one you can see to tension the pivot. 
Forward limit of the sled is set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

After you load up the cylinder you are ready to go. (No pics of this part) First, pivot the front end of the top stop block to the left a few inches to be in the path of the sled arches. Drop the flip stop, lay the sled against the fence dropping in against the stop. Raise the flip stop and run the flute.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

As the front arch on the sled hits the top stop block it will push it back to catch the rear arch and stop the sled travel where we set it above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

Shut off the router; drop the flip stop, pivot the stop block; reset set the cylinder to the next line and tighten the knob. Lather, rinse, repeat until the red mark on the pattern pops up again.
And we end up with this

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 28, 2022)

All that is left is to split the column along the glue line. This was my first time trying this and I was more than a little apprehensive. No pics of this part, but I started at the pivot hole on one end and SLOWLY worked to both sides with a 1" chisel being careful to keep the edge in the paper/glue line and not wood. Once I was able to get the chisel an 1/8" or so into the gap I switched to a pair of DULL 1" chisels. They acted more like wedges than chisels which made them find the path of least resistance; the paper/ glue and not dig into the wood.
Once the halves started coming apart it was easy. Scrape or sand off the glue and paper and that's it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 28, 2022)

This is a really great post James to walk us through the process of the engaged fluted column detail. Really great proportions on that gun armoire by the way if it wasn’t said before and well execution of the figured wood placement as well.

I tend to forget how engaged and laborious it is to set up jigs (multiples) when something is design and put into play by the cabinet maker or furniture maker. Some of them would joke with me and tell me that the design part at my end is the easier part and the real hard work goes into the background work where all the complex profiles, details and execution takes place. One of the side jokes is they tell me is that all the CAD drawings I generate has a base plan and I can have multiple design option and save or can delete it with a click- when they fabricate component parts, an erroneous mistake or say a user error cannot be undone with a “click” command on the computer. Salvage mission or restarting all over to do it properly. Oh and they love when they send me a “mock up sample” for approval and then I turn around and say, “hey can we adjust this here and there? Oh the  that I get……….I do take what they tell me into account. 

Much respect and appreciation to those that has the patience, fortitude, the mind set to properly execute it and push themselves the best they can be on their artistry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2022)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2022)

Great tutorial

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2022)

Thanks for posting the explanation James, brilliant jig!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

